
Lockdown may have changed your personality - pseudolus
https://www.bbc.com/future/article/20200728-how-lockdown-may-have-changed-your-personality
======
MikeRJM
I would say I've definitely changed in some capacity as a result of this
lockdown.

Certainly in terms of understanding my limits with work and how I react to
situations. It's been a learning experience, that's for sure.

